# The 46mm type C 4x4 is out!



## lex (Oct 18, 2012)

http://witeden.com/goods.php?id=464
finally! yay!


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2012)

D'aww.

Now I just need a mini 5x5x5.


----------



## balloon6610 (Oct 18, 2012)

This might be my main because have a small hand  Hope this cube will be as good as my dayan + mf8 4x4 .


----------



## MiSenIn (Oct 18, 2012)

yes you should got one


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 18, 2012)

*Omg omg 46mm 4x4 is out!!*

This is potential good news for Roux users.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2012)

yesuuuu will order soon/never


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 18, 2012)

I ordered mine this morning when I checked my email.


----------



## Endgame (Oct 18, 2012)

so first we had the 66mm 444, now we have a 46mm 444
SO MUCH IMPROVEMENT FOR ROUX USERS


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 18, 2012)

It would be amusing if 4x4 OH became popular, assuming this is a good quality small 4x4 (since people who OH like small cubes? I don't do it much).


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 18, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> It would be amusing if 4x4 OH became popular, assuming this is a good quality small 4x4 (since people who OH like small cubes? I don't do it much).



Well, I was the only who used a cube smaller than 55mm for OH at Munich Open. The 55 is popular, but the others are too small for most people.


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 18, 2012)

are there any pics of the internal mechanism?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 22, 2012)

hi guise. just ordered it. Will make review when I get :3


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 23, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> hi guise. just ordered it. Will make review when I get :3



Lord help us all.


----------



## Ralinda4 (Oct 23, 2012)

Assuming that the internals are similar to the SS 4x4, this will be very difficult to put together again if it pops...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 23, 2012)

Ralinda4 said:


> Assuming that the internals are similar to the SS 4x4, this will be very difficult to put together again if it pops...



They're not really that hard compared to something like the SS6. My gosh, that cube took an hour and a half of "STAY IN THERE DAMMIT" to finally listen. Cubes these days, tsk tsk.


----------



## WBCube (Oct 23, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> They're not really that hard compared to something like the SS6. My gosh, that cube took an hour and a half of "STAY IN THERE DAMMIT" to finally listen. Cubes these days, tsk tsk.



Should have used tape to keep it together


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 23, 2012)

According to a response on a youtube video there is an internal 2x2 core which the corners are attached to.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi guys, here's a little review of the mechanism.

It's actually pretty simple. The corners are all attached to an inner 3x3x3 which seems to have a 2x2x2 part bandaged so it won't get misaligned. This part moves pretty smoothly. The corners have wide ridges that the edges and centers hook under. The centers are two pieces for some reason (maybe it was easier to cast that way?) and there are no hidden pieces except for in the inner 3x3 "core". The design is very simple and makes sense. However, although slice moves should be easy, this design also means that one of the two outer layer turns will be much harder than the other. On one of them you are just turning that layer, but on the other you are not only turning 2/3 of the core but also preventing the middle two layers from turning with the layer you are turning. This could be an issue unless the cube is extremely well lubricated.

I have noticed a lot of outer layer catching and I think part of the reason is the innermost "feet" on the centers and edges catching on the "core". It may help to sand down those feet, but only by like 1mm because of how thin they are already. If they are catching on the screws, it may also help to tighten the puzzle and/or replace the screws with ones that have a smaller head.


----------



## lex (Oct 24, 2012)

whoa you got yours already? that's awesome! I wish I would get mine already T-T


----------



## qqwref (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, I made a big order from witeden and it came super fast XD


----------



## guinepigs rock (Oct 25, 2012)

how small is this?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 25, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> how small is this?



Slightly smaller than a wittwo 2x2


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder how this can turn out for center comms  or slice moves


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Slightly smaller than a wittwo 2x2


I just got my wittwo and its really small thnaks for the comparison


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got mine. When I perform an R the cube throws in an L' for good measure. Yay.
I'll lube and tension it later.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 26, 2012)

some homosexual made a video


----------



## qqwref (Oct 26, 2012)

one of those roux weirdos told me to


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the vid QQ. I don't have to take mine apart now and find out why it moves the way it does.
Mine does the weird '2 outer layers moving at once' thing really badly so maybe with a little sanding, really precise tensions and the right lube might help with this but I'm not expecting the 6.2mm version to be breaking any records either but we can hope they tweak their prototype enough to make it a contender.


----------

